

Is Russian ownership of Facebook a threat to National Security? - pj
http://www.qrimp.com/blog/blog.Is-Russian-ownership-of-Facebook-a-threat-to-national-security.html

======
marcocampos
People in the USA should chill out. Everything is a threat. Always about the
"terrorists".

------
russell
Theirs or ours?

The article presumes that minority ownership or even board membership gives
you access private or proprietary personal information. Ain't so, unless
Facebook is incredibly stupid. On second thought, given some of their past
actions, maybe the concern is legitimate.

------
democracy
Jesus! Someone should really get out of the cave sometimes.

A small fraction of that money can buy hundreds of thousands of records of
credit card details, ssn, drivers licence scans, bank accounts, passwords to
all kinds of services.

Please, get real.

------
gojomo
Not at 2-3%. And if a foreign power wanted to compromise Facebook user privacy
(and through it, American security), they'd infiltrate their staff/systems,
not buy a minority stake.

------
skushch
Yes, everyone panic!

